# ISO Plan #47 Turn table from Garden RR magazine



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi- I'm moving to planning a yard with turntable and roundhouse. Found the garden RR mag plan for small roundhouse, and it referenced plan #47 for a small turntable published in the Dec 2000 issue. Went to sidestreet banner works and they do not have it there. Also not on the archives magazine site. Anyone know where I could get a copy of this plan?

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, 

E-mail me your address and I'll send you the plan. 

Jan 

e-mail -- ([email protected])


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 
I can send you a PDF copy, *click here* to send me your email address....


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks to both Jan and Dean for helping. Email sent.

Great forum


Jerry


----------

